# syscons and long lines



## SocialHaze (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone else having problems with syscons and long lines on 9.0-R-p0 with VESA?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 14, 2012)

Define "problems".


----------



## SocialHaze (Apr 15, 2012)

In vi, erasing long lines will cause the text to become garbled, somewhat.  I have to redraw the video buffer by scrolling back and forth and sometimes the input won't be in the same place, so it looks like I'm overwriting good text and I have to quit/relaunch.

In typing long commands, pressing backspace will result in the cursor moving upwards in a stair-like manner.

It's not amazingly crippling but it's rather annoying.  Somewhat hard to describe textually but it's more or less that.

Maybe I could recompile it from source, I actually haven't tried.  It could also be an issue with vidcontrol but the same configuration worked fine on 8.2-R-p6.

I can probably figure it out but if anyone else has experienced it...


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2012)

As a workaround, ctrl-L usually forces a screen refresh.  It could be a bug in the newer console code in 9.0.  Could also be a problem with $TERM or other environment/locale settings.

If there's a repeatable problem, I can try it on 9-STABLE.


----------

